# moving email folders



## albsallu (Aug 16, 2009)

I have had some issue with couple of users being unable to successfully login through squirrelmail. The page cannot be found error showed up. The rest of the other staffs are able to login. I have decided to create another account for these users and copy over their emails from the other account, but I want the new account to be able to open all the emails transfered. After doing that I will either create the old account as an alias to the new one after removing it or recreate the same username and recopy the emails back. Can someone guide me through transfering these emails. I have tried the cp -Rp /usr/home/username command, but the emails are showing unknow and can't be open with the new account.

Thanks


----------

